# Will 10k bulbs grow plants?



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

i think it's mainly your driftwood leaking tannis which isn't bad it helps lower the ph, boiled in the oven it will help it sink and and not leach. 10k will grow plants. I have 192 watts over my 55 gallon. i have a 6,700k and a 6,700/10,000k as long as you stay in the 6,500-10,000 your plants will grow. with a 2x55 you will have 1.46 so you will have the low low light. when you say cf are you saying coral life right not understanding what CF is.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Get a 10k bulb and just use one of each. Keep the other 6700k as a backup. It's the "perfect" combo for my eyes.

CF = Compact Fluorescent for the most part. Never seen CF mean coral life. You'll be fine with those lights for Anubias in my experience.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks burks, I'm used to seeing PC - power compact unsided of CF for compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

10000k bulbs work and look great in my opinion. 6700k bulbs are very yellow to the human eye.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Or you could use (1) 10000K and (1) 6700K, which is a nice balance IMHO.


----------



## Ethumb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. 10k it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

We said, one 10000K and one 6700K.

When you are ready to replace the bulbs in the future, consider 9325K. I love the look on my 70. 

I get 55W 9325's here at $14.20 each. 
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> When you are ready to replace the bulbs in the future, consider 9325K. I love the look on my 70.


I've heard great things about the 9325K bulbs. GE makes these, right? Unfortunately, they don't make a size that'll fit my Biocube.


----------



## Ethumb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link dbosman, question though. I have two lights over my tank. One 55watt cf on the left and one 55watt cf on the right. Are you suggesting that i put a 67k on one side and a 9325 on the other? Would that not look strange?

Could I use two of the 9325k and what makes that bulb good/better than a straight 10k? Forgive me, I'm new at this. Basically i want to make the fish look good and have a few easy plants.


----------



## loj04 (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We said, one 10000K and one 6700K.
> 
> When you are ready to replace the bulbs in the future, consider 9325K. I love the look on my 70.
> 
> I get 55W 9325's here at $14.20 each.


Are these straight pin?

It's kind of hard to tell on the picture.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

No, but most 10000K bulbs will.


----------

